# Looking for a few good bombers....



## Black Ops (Jun 3, 2008)

Wussies need not apply. Got a top priority mission on the planning table and nned some well armed bombers to fall in for a *Black Ops *mission. There will be blood.......Some may not survive......reply here or via pm asap to steal off into the night to hit a couple of phat targets! Remember this war dogs, no guts, no glory !
:gn :gn :gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

This doesn't look good.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Black Ops said:


> reply here or via pm asap to steal off into the night to hit a couple of *phat* targets!


This better be a word you use on a regular basis and not a coded message of some kind.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

massphatness said:


> This better be a word you use on a regular basis and not a coded message of some kind.


I have your back if he proves to have more balls than brains.:tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

taltos said:


> I have your back if he proves to have more balls than brains.:tu


:tpd:
It's time for me to join your side Vin.......


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

taltos said:


> I have your back if he proves to have more balls than brains.:tu


It would time for the MassMafia, for sure :bn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> It would time for the _*MassMafia*_, for sure :bn


:r :gn:chk:gn:mn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

And so it continues.


----------



## Black Ops (Jun 3, 2008)

blah blah blah.......just *sign up* and hit a pair of *high value "phat" * or fat to some, targets.....this will be good...........


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in -- but if I have to send a package to myself, I ain't doing it!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Count me in -- but if I have to send a package to myself, I ain't doing it!


Where the heck would you put all the stuff?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> Where the heck would you put all the stuff?


As far as I can tell from the Cyber Herf, his garage looks like it has some room to spare. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Vin's just a little paranoid lately. Can't say I blame him. I'm sure the false addresses he is given won't help either. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I got some spare time...Add me to this mission!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:ss | :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

launch order time and coordinates recogonized and confirmed to quote Mr. T,

"I pity the fool"....... let the destruction begin......:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The fat lady is warming up


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I think I hear the "Whambulance" headed for a couple of brothers houses from the bombs dropping.....:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I think I hear the "Whambulance" headed for a couple of brothers houses from the bombs dropping.....:ss


:r:r:r:tpd:


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Be warned, if you see flashing lights, hear sirens and the "Whambulance" pulls up in front of your house.......:fu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Intel says there were a few hits, lets hope it is right


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hope none were killed

----------------
Now playing: Patty Loveless - Lonely Too Long
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Did the "whambulance" make a stop in So Cal? :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Next stop is east of the Mississippi..... who is on the list next.....hmmmmm


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> hope none were killed





Fishbeadtwo said:


> Did the "whambulance" make a stop in So Cal? :r


So what happened here? Strangely quiet - you guys kill somebody?

.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

bazookajoe said:


> So what happened here? Strangely quiet - you guys kill somebody?
> 
> .


:r I think so:hn may he RIP

----------------
Now playing: Korn - Trash
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

group hit on a couple high value targets.........:gn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> So what happened here? Strangely quiet - you guys kill somebody?
> 
> .


Almost....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166901


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

A few more hit today.... :hn

I will post pics of the new damage tomorrow!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> A few more hit today.... :hn
> 
> I will post pics of the new damage tomorrow!


:r:r you thought it was over? Don't be a Gerry :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

One of your recruits identity is still unknown to me, but I'm working on it!! :gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> One of your recruits identity is still unknown to me, but I'm working on it!! :gn


Vin could you help here? 
:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r:r you thought it was over? *Don't be a Gerry *:ss


:r:r:rI think he is either sulking or dead from all the damage!:chk:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

bobarian said:


> :r:r:rI think he is either sulking or dead from all the damage!:chk:bn


:r:r haven't seen him most of the day


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

He's been working some ot to buy another cooler..........:r


----------

